

Are your kids addicted to the Internet? It may be your parenting style - miaowmix
http://ca.shine.yahoo.com/blogs/shine-on/kids-addicted-internet-may-parenting-style-154439437.html

======
dispense
The impact of early parenting bonding on young adults' Internet addiction,
through the mediation effects of negative relating to others and sadness

Paywalled article:
[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S030646031...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S030646031300422X)

Abstract:

The aim of the present study is the investigation of the potential role of
negative relating to others, perceived loneliness, sadness, and anxiety, as
mediators of the association between early parental bonding and adult Internet
Addiction (IA). The factorial structure of the Internet Addiction Test (IAT)
and the prevalence rates of it in a Greek sample will also be investigated. A
total of 774 participants were recruited from a Technological Education
Institute (mean age = 20.2, SD = 2.8) and from high school technical schools
(mean age = 19.9, SD = 7.4). The IAT was used to measure the degree of
problematic Internet use behaviors; the Parental Bonding Instrument was used
to assess one's recalled parenting experiences during the first 16 years of
life; the shortened Person's Relating to Others Questionnaire was used to
assess one's negative (i.e. maladaptive) relating to others (NRO). Both
exploratory and confirmatory factor analyses confirmed the three-factor
structure of the IAT. Only 1.0% of the sample was severely addicted to the
Internet. The mediated effects of only the NRO and sadness were confirmed.
Negative relating to others was found to fully mediate the effect of both the
father's optimal parenting and affectionless control on IA, whereas sadness
was found to fully mediate the effect of the mother's optimal parenting on IA.
Overall, the results suggest that parenting style has an indirect impact on
IA, through the mediating role of negative relating to others or sadness in
later life. Both family-based and individual-based prevention and intervention
efforts may reduce the incidence of IA.

